# MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition: Notebook mit i5-6200U und GTX 950M [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition: Notebook mit i5-6200U und GTX 950M [Anzeige]*

					Sind Sie auf der Suche nach einem leichten Notebook mit einer Displaygröße von maximal 15,6 Zoll? Dann könnte das ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition in die engere Auswahl rücken, zumal Gelegenheitsspieler damit auch eine Freude haben werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition: Notebook mit i5-6200U und GTX 950M [Anzeige]*


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen, das es sich bei der GTX950M um die extrem langsame GDDR3 Version handelt, welche um einiges langsamer als die GDDR5 Version ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Dezember 2015)

Ein bisschen teuer für den Preis, besonders angesichts der U-CPU und der GTX950M... 
Nen Lenovo Y50-70 mit nem i7 4720HQ und einer GTX960M gibts für 50€ weniger - muss man nur ne SSD nachrüsten. 

Dafür ist das P6661 ziemlich leise.


----------



## Haukez (30. Dezember 2015)

*MEDION ERAZER P6661 PCGH-Edition SHIFT+SPACE+W unmöglich*

ACHTUNG
Der Medion p6661 PCGH hatte mich auf einen Schlag überzeugt, jedoch kann man in keinem Spiel oder überhaupt SHIFT+SPACE+[W,E,3] nutzen. Dieses Gaming Notebook hat daher keine Eignung als Gaming Notebook, da man in so gut wie jedem Shooter oder ähnlichem nicht mehr während man nach vorne läuft springen kann (SHIFT+SPACE+W). Die Tastatur dieses Notebooks wurde daher meiner Annahme nach nie innerhalb der gängigsten Spiele getestet (z.B. Battlefield, CoD, etc).Dieser Effekt wird als Ghosting beschrieben. Es verhindert durch konstruktionsbedingtes sparen an Hardware, dass bestimmte Tastenkombinationen möglich sind. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Überschrift beim Hersteller Medion die da lautet "Core Gaming" daher vollkommen unzulässig, da eine extra extern angeschlosse Tastatur nötig ist um ohne den Ghosting-Effekt spielen zu können. Ganz klare Enttäuschung auch von PCGH, da ich mir dieses Notebook gekaufte habe und mit der PCGH Aufschrift Vertrauen gefasst hatte, dass ich hier niemandem auf den Leim gehe. Mein 2016 wird nun leider etwas betrübter, ich rate jedem Shooter-Spieler daher vom Kauf ab !!!
ACHTUNG


----------



## Hardware Opfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss auch sagen der Preis ist irgendwie bizarr, von einer Hardware Seite seinen Lesern so etwas zu präsentieren ist lustig.
Als würde man sagen, Ihr mainstream User werdet aus all unseren Artikeln eh nicht schlau, Ihr dass kaufen... denn unsere paar Nerds lesen ja schlauerweise eh Forum und kriegen dann da die richtigen Links wie z.b. der Laden hier CEG-Hardcorecustom
wo man für nen tausi wenigstens gtx965 plus 4 kerner mit 15.6" usw. bekommt.
Aber danke für das nett gemeinte Angebot pcgh

ich hoffe ich darf das linken, arbeite ja nicht da und habe mir da gerade ein schenker style 13.3" notebook bestellt


----------



## Haukez (30. Dezember 2015)

Dann sag mir doch bitte wie ich einen vergleichbaren Laptop auf der Seite zusammenstellen kann der mir für etwa 1000-1100 Euro gleiche oder bessere Specs bietet:
-schönen i5/7 skylake
-gtx950 oder besser
-ssd mind 256 gb + 1tb hdd
-laufwerk dvd
-16gb ram


----------



## ich558 (15. Januar 2016)

ZackZack hatte gestern einen Läpi mit i7 6700 GTX 960 16GB RAM 1TB HDD usw für knapp über 1000€ im Angebot. Da finde ich diesen hier für 999€ viel zu teuer.


----------



## 2Key (11. Februar 2016)

Dieses Notebook ist seine Hardware nicht wert, nicht mal für die heutigen 899€ ! sucht euch für das geld bitte was besseres wo nicht PCGH dransteht :-/


----------



## Kotzi01 (11. Februar 2016)

ok clevo was ist das? Ist das was bekanntes? Habe mir da mal ein Gaming-Notebook zusammen gestellt was sonst locker 3500Euro kosten würde für 2665Euro....


Fakt ist ... es kommt aus dem Ausland? Woher?
Hersteller was bekanntes? Was gutes? Gibt es tests dazu? Sind das eventuel getunte Alienware NoteBooks?

Ich finde die Dinger gerade mal richtig geil!


Grüße


----------



## Escom2 (12. Februar 2016)

Kotzi01 schrieb:


> ok clevo was ist das? Ist das was bekanntes? Habe mir da mal ein Gaming-Notebook zusammen gestellt was sonst locker 3500Euro kosten würde für 2665Euro....


Clevo ist ein Barebone Hersteller. Wenn du ein Schenker Notebook kaufst dürftest du ein Clevo Barebone bekommen, war zumindest früher so.


----------

